# I need help



## Gregory Mueller (Apr 7, 2016)

I live in Brooklyn, NY and currently very much interested in becoming part of the brotherhood.  I have no idea how to get in touch with a lodge....any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Apr 7, 2016)

The Grand Lodge of New York web site has a contact page located: http://nymasons.org/2015/mason/becoming-mason/
It has information for men who are interested in joining and a form to fill out if you want someone to contact you.
There is also a list of Lodges in New York state located here: http://nymasons.org/2015/districts-lodges/
This should help you locate a local Lodge.  Good Luck.


----------



## Mike Martin (Apr 8, 2016)

Gregory Mueller said:


> I live in Brooklyn, NY and currently very much interested in becoming part of the brotherhood.  I have no idea how to get in touch with a lodge....any help would be greatly appreciated.


A word of advice for you, please don't call us "the Brotherhood" it is not how we refer to ourselves and is a term usually used in a derogatory fashion by non-masons to diss us.


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 8, 2016)

Please do send an email or make a phone call to introduce yourself.  But never wait a second for any response to those.  Many lodges are terrible at answered emails and calls.

Show up in person.  We're big at shaking your hand and getting to know you in person.


----------



## pipoyviste (Aug 7, 2016)

Masonry is not an easy journey 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 8, 2016)

pipoyviste said:


> Masonry is not an easy journey
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Are you a freemason ?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 8, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> Show up in person. We're big at shaking your hand and getting to know you in person.


This is VERY true!


Travelling Man91 said:


> Are you a freemason ?


I'd like to know the answer to that myself!


----------



## Brother H (Sep 10, 2016)

Gregory,
At the Grand Lodge of New York (71 W 23rd St, New York, NY 10010), there are organized Tours with a very well knowledgeable Guide (who is also a Brother).
I advise you to pass by, have the tour, you can even ask the guide few questions, and then if you are still interested, start by calling or contacting.
Grand Lodge of New York has so many District Grand Lodges, so you might be referred to a Lodge near your area.
All the best!


----------

